# Pictures of my Ghost Knife (Pepe)!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

When I moved Pepe over to my new 135G today I was able to get some good shots of him. I was able to measure him and he is now 10.5" long so it's a good thing I gave him some more room. Enjoy!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome fish dude. I want 1 now  

I would love to see the final product


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. He and the other fish seem to be aclimating to the new tank very well. The ammonia has risen slightly since yesterday, but that is to be expected. I will hopefully add the rest of my fish from the 55G on Saturday if the ammonia has dropped back down.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice looking BGK you have there. I would love a 135 gal. tank, but my wife would probably make ME live in it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Againsthecurent said:


> Nice looking BGK you have there. I would love a 135 gal. tank, but my wife would probably make ME live in it.


My wife can't complain because she's the reason we started the goldfish tank a year ago. She's also the reason we have three rats.


----------

